# I have a question



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Our local animal shelter is finally getting a new building with the help of a local couple who have really done alot for the old one. They are called the animal shelter buddies, thru these people they have placed a lot of animals and done wonderful things. My question is I have offered to foster they don't call you back (which is probaly a good thing for me right now). But i called one of them (lead person) to ask if they could use sheets, pillow cases, old fleece blankets, and she said "we would but we are so overloaded now we are going to have to take them to the dump", Now personally i thought this was rude. They asked and asked for people to donate these things and now they are just going to throw them out. So i hate to say it even though it is my town i probally will not donate to them. Because i don't know if they are using it or throwing it away.

My question is, is it wrong of me to think that this is rude? I mean couldn't they just store them?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would call them back and ask if you can take their extras and distribute them to other shelters in the area.

The problem with storing them is where? If they have that many extras they may need to rent storage space - and that's money that could be used for the animals.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If they have an overload I would think they could work with other shelters and give the extras.I think asking for things then getting too a many and throwing them out is asinine.I understand not storing but how about giving things away with the fosters or adopters or just get the work out for people in the community that might need a little extra.No I don't think it is wrong of you to think this way.I would rather donate to ones who need it than ones who have too much.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, that is exactly what i thought to..


----------

